# Curtis Hitch N Run



## MadRiver (Oct 30, 2005)

Hi, I'm brand new to this forum. I have a 93 Ford F-150 with a Fisher plow. The truck is getting pretty tired so I'm thinking of upgrading to a newer, more usable truck.

I'll probably end up with a 99-02 F-250. I'm researching plows, and there's a local dealer that sells Curtis plows. Does anyone have any experience with Curtis Plows? It looks like a great set-up, very easy and quick to connect/disconnect.

I'll mainly be doing personal plowing for myself (1/4 mile driveway!) and some neighbors.

Any feedback is greatly appreciated.

Erik


----------



## danno (Sep 16, 2004)

I`ve read a few posts that the electrical connection is isn`t to good.


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

I have an 8ft Curtis. This will be my first year plowing with it. But man, it is soooo easy to hook up and disconnect. And while hooking it up, you have a pretty big margin of error while pulling in, so you almost never have to get out and make sure they are lined up. GIT R DUN.

speaking of which, I have to go hook it up and take it out so I can clean up the garage. lol. Thanks for reminding me :bluebounc

oh and danno is correct, the electrical plug has been funky at times.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I just bought an 8ft its nice this guy took his time the plug comes out from the middle of grill if you grease it every time it stays good


----------



## MadRiver (Oct 30, 2005)

*Thanks!*

Thanks for the quick replies. I can deal with keeping on top of the electrical, as long as the hydrolics are reliable.

Thanks again for the help. This is a great resource.


----------



## J HIsch (Nov 13, 2003)

I run one. I used it for the first time last year. It was the worst snow storm in Indiana history. 23" yes the electrical plug needs to be moved up. They have fixed that issue from what I have been told. As far as the plow is concerned. It plowed for a solid week 20 hrs a day no breakdowns. Great snowplow period.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

moved up you mean through the center of the grill like mine


----------



## RamesesSnow23 (Jan 4, 2004)

PLOWMAN45 said:


> moved up you mean through the center of the grill like mine


My plugs are also through the center of my grills, I did not like the idea of them being so low to the ground. I keep on top of greesing the plug on both sides so I dont have much of a problem. Hydraulics are fast and reliable. Overall they are great plows, never given me a problem over three years.


----------



## flykelley (Dec 29, 2003)

They use to be mounted on the plow frame, down low.

Mike


----------



## PremierLand (Jun 11, 2004)

Another good thing about the curtis plow's are that instead of getting a new edge blade every 2 years or so, you can flip them over. It'll save ya about $100.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Hi every one, having new 8 ft. curtis installed monday. glad you said they solved the elec. outlet problem. what kind of control do you have? i`m getting a joy stick door mount. have any input.thanks


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i didnt have room for a joystick so i got the touchpad and there touchpad is better then meyers its pretty cool


----------



## M-Pact Snow (Feb 2, 2005)

I have been using Curtis for two years now and the plow is strong and I personnaly have not had a problem with it. I would reccomend Curtis or Blizzard to anyone!


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I gotta get used lineing up it up right


----------



## tawilson (Nov 21, 2003)

I know the plow has been purchased but I'll throw this out there anyways. I just mentioned this on another thread too. One thing I appreciate about the Curtis is the amount of material online for download, including installation, parts, wiring and troubleshooting manuals. I don't know about the other plow manufacturers, but I do own some equipment and they have nothing available for free.


----------



## ferris_1972 (Nov 9, 2005)

I had my curtis 8' put on my 98 ram 2500 on Monday. It is the easiest of all plows for on and off. I purchased it from Curtis direct in Worcester Mass. The dealer did tell me the electrical has been switched off of the plow mount because of problems they have had.


----------



## makplow (Nov 2, 2005)

Hey Ferris, You and I might have ran into each other monday I was there having my plow installed also. Good luck maybe see you around. Mak.:salute:


----------

